# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Flyback draiveris uz BT137/600

## janys

*Kāda kapacitāte ir (C3) un kādu transformātoru vajag satīt vai vispār šī shēma darbosies*

----------


## ezis666

Tur kur paņēmi šito shēmu, jābūt bija arī aprakstam, bet ticams, ka trafs ir uz TV flyback taisīts, un C3 ir prieks frekvences, lai shēmu rezonansē noskaņotu

----------


## janys

> Tur kur paņēmi šito shēmu, jābūt bija arī aprakstam, bet ticams, ka trafs ir uz TV flyback taisīts, un C3 ir prieks frekvences, lai shēmu rezonansē noskaņotu


  aprakstā nebija minēts C3

----------


## GuntisK

Ja iepriekš nav bijusi pieredze ar šādām iekārtām, dimmera (šī shēma nekas cits jau nav) ar trafu slēgšana 220v tīklā var izvērsties bēdīgi. Iesaku sākumam salikt kādu shēmu uz flyback un tranzistora. Iesākumam "samoe to"!  ::

----------


## serotonine

+1

----------


## Vinchi

Uz 220V priekš augstsprieguma trafa varu ieteikt šo shēmu. Links uz orģinālo adresi.
Vienīgi frekvence ir samērā augsta un izejā ir plazma  :: 
Shēmā ir izmantoti IRF740, IRF840 tranzistori.

----------


## Powerons

Atradu līdzīgu shēmiņu, šeit arī kondensatora kapacitāte norādīta 100nF
http://www.geocities.com/tjacodesign/hv_gen/hv_gen.html

Varētu būt, ka palielinot ieejas kondensatorus un iedodot spolē kārtīgu impulsu izdotos dabūt visai labas dzirksteles.

----------

